# What is this called technically? (I'm sure I didn't invent it)



## Manok

I've always called it dual tone, or two tone, but I've been experimenting with playing in the normal tonal system, but instead having say G major in the right hand, and c minor in the right (or in separate instruments.) I'm sure I'm not the first person to come up with the idea, and if anyone knows of composers that did this besides myself I'd love to listen. I've tried searching in the past for it, but I always wind up with a search result that wasn't what I was talking about.


----------



## Woodduck

Bitonality. ........


----------



## Mahlerian

A polychord, if you're referring to the harmony by itself, or bitonality, if both keys are articulated harmonically. Both are common in 20th century modernist music, particularly Stravinsky and other composers related to Neoclassicism.


----------



## Manok

I'm refering to the second thanks a lot. This helps with my research.


----------

